# 4/5 trib hybrid report



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

The water was back up again so the trib was flooded quite a bit which made the fish a little harder to find. That's why I took the yak along! Not huge numbers but the average size was much better.

Date: 4/5/2008
Time: Evening	
Location: OR trib	
Surface Temp: 54
Water Clarity: Muddy	
Weather: Cloudy (some sun peeked through)	
Target: Wipers/white bass
From: Boat	
Baits: 3" rubber Shad pearl and blue
Depth: 1-4'
Fish Count: 14 
Species Caught: Wipers, white bass, 2 shad (snagged) 
Notes: Almost all hits near the surface. Many strikes but water was muddy so I think many were near misses because of the water clarity. Water temp was up almost 5 degrees from less than a week ago. The bite seemed to be helped by the sun when it would break through. Shad seemed to be in there thick, I snagged two and I think many of the bumps I felt might have been the jig dragging through a school of shad.

I missed what probably would have been my PB hybrid...maybe twice. The first hit near the bank close to a pile of floating sticks and leaves. It came out of the water enough for me to see it's dorsal fin and it looked to be 26"+ and my heart started pounding. I was ready for a ride in the yak and as quickly as the hit came and it surfaced, it was gone again...the line just went slack! I think the breach was just to mock me 

About 20 minutes later I was back in the exact same spot and thought I was snagged. I let the line go slack so I could paddle up to it and get it out when I saw the line move. I put tension back on and felt the fish start to move. I figure if the fish was big enough to make me think I was snagged, it had to be huge right? Well, I'll never know. Like the first one, once I put pressure back on the hook pulled loose a few seconds later. At least there was no mockery here!

I also had a couple of times where I pulled up a scale. It seemed that throughout the day the lure was being harassed and I think the scales that I pulled up were near hits where I snagged something. The scales were sizable too! One was larger than my thumb nail. 


CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I've been waiting for your report, hoping what you just reported would be the case.
A fat shad fed wiper at 26" would go around 10-12 lbs, by my experince.

I might just try getting the yak out this afternoon, still battling a cold, but that report makes me want to go on out.
LMJ


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I got out yesterday to two different tribs, I only had one hit all day and it was a nice channel cat around 8 lb. Going out the door with a friend to try my luck again, I'll post later.
Cady


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Went out again today, but the big ones were nowhere to be found. Caught a few, but nothing like yesterday  I was all over the backwater with LittleMiamiJeff but we didn't really every "find them" and he even had a fish finder! Just some stragglers here and there. When we pulled out, the guys fishing the bank right by the trucks had a stringer full (nothing huge)! Guess we just missed them today.

Date: 4/6/2008
Time: Afternoon	
Location: OR trib	
Surface Temp: 55
Water Clarity: Muddy	
Weather: Sunny	
Target: Hybrids
From: Boat	
Baits: 3" Shad 
Depth: 1-4' 
Fish Count: 12+
Species Caught: white bass and wipers
Notes: Most fish were smaller white bass. A few hybrids bit the same place as yesterday, but biggest fish was probably 16" or so. Guys catching them by the trucks were catching them on white curly tail grubs.


CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Except he did all the catching, I fished all day! 
I did meet BooneCreek, good to meet you BC!
LMJ


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I tried two different creeks without a hit and didn't see any shad popping or any other fish moving. The first creek was perfect water wise but no fish.
Ended up at the dam and got 3 Sauger on orange twister, spring is late and I think it is just a tick cold still.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Gotta love those white bass and hybrids the only consistant with them is that they are never consistant. Glad to here you got the other day. Its time of year boys its only going to get better now. S


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Me n' a buddy were there from about 3:30-7 or so. Who was in the yellow yak and who in the red? I was the guy by the iron bridge w/ the flyrod on the bank from where you launched when we started and opposite when you guys pulled into the back cove. Wading the opposite bank put me a better position to cast but gotta watch for where the bank drops(steep!). Got into a few but no bigg'uns. Hottest bite seemed to be when we 1st got there. Saw some larger fish busting off in the back of a cove that were throwing water 2-3' in the air busting some big shad. That was right after yellow yak left that cove. There are obviously some big fish in there! TC1


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

TC1, I was in a hurry or I would have stopped to chat. I run into OGF folks more and more. I walked right by BooneCreek too (didn't know until LMJ told me a little later), talked to him for a short bit, but I was heading for the fish  I was in the red yak.

I think the splashes you were hearing/seeing were beaver. There were two working just downstream from the bridge you were fishing.


CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Ted, I be the yellow yak! I saw you over there coming in, and was in such a hurry to get over the ridge w/the yak that I didn't get a chance to at least say hi.
And then Mama called and that's always a concentration buster! 
Would have been good to meet you and shake, Terry/creekwalker pulled a few decent ones in , and that beaver was all over me for a while, I thought the first was either some idiot throwing bricks in the water or biggun's, but then I saw the beaver keep looking at me, slap the water and dive, and do it over and over 'til I moved on some.
We paddled to mouth and back, w/sonar, there's some scattered nice size fish in there but nothing really schooled up or so it seemed.
Then taking out and getting the trucks, a guy down on the bank shows us THREE stringers w/small to medium whites and a few hybrids, so dinner is waiting if you want to take the little ones home.
And yes, Steve, it's only getting better! 
LMJ



Tall cool one said:


> Me n' a buddy were there from about 3:30-7 or so. Who was in the yellow yak and who in the red? I was the guy by the iron bridge w/ the flyrod on the bank from where you launched when we started and opposite when you guys pulled into the back cove. Wading the opposite bank put me a better position to cast but gotta watch for where the bank drops(steep!). Got into a few but no bigg'uns. Hottest bite seemed to be when we 1st got there. Saw some larger fish busting off in the back of a cove that were throwing water 2-3' in the air busting some big shad. That was right after yellow yak left that cove. There are obviously some big fish in there! TC1


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wish I knew which trib ya guys were fishing, I'm off today and the honey-do list is done!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Boonecreek must've been the big guy in flannel who was doin' pretty good as far as I could tell,heard ya talkin to him there CW.
Now I know who you guys are I'll holler and say hey next time.I'm takin' a shot in the dark here but I'm guessing JBO was there at the bridge? Across from us...after we switched sides and I put on waders so we could all fish that spot and not cross-up.
Stopped by Tony's for dollar beers and some food afterwards... cute waitress and her two nice friends ;-),TC1


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Went out for a short trip this afternoon 2 hours cought six good fish from the bank. But when I got there three bank fisherman were leaving with three five gallon buckets of fish and a stringer full because there was no room left in the buckets. Mostly small fish wb hybrids and crappie all the same they hit that spot pretty hard over harvested just a little I would say. I am giong to hit it hard and early tomorrow may have a few more options by then.
I am a [email protected] fisherman I keep a few crappie in the spring and a couple walleye or saugeye a season. It hurts my feelings when I see guys hauling away buckets of fish. At least they hauled out there empty beer cans thats a improvement..


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Fisharder, Call the DNR if you can, 1-800-poacher (762-2437) A license plate and description and they will follow up. I have been talking to the quys there and they are trying to have a better presance but they need our help. S


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

There is no limit on wb hybrids or crappie in the ohio river or its tribs.
They didn`t break any laws that I know of its just distasteful to me and a waste of resorces.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Striped bass, hybrid, white and yellow. 30fish no more than 4 over 15in
crappie black or white 30 max no size limit. 
Kentucky, ohio must obide by Ohio laws. DOW 2008-2009 Ohio fishing regulations. I don't know if they would have been over or not but you never know. S


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

The thing that really bothers me about people keeping stripers and whites like that is nobody can eat that many fish before they go bad. And you can't freeze them because then they taste horrible.


----------

